# Tess Munster scores a mainstream fashion modelling contract :)



## joswitch (Apr 23, 2015)

Tess Munster scores a mainstream fashion modelling contract:

http://mashable.com/2015/01/28/tess-hollidaty-plus-size-model/

This probably belongs on Main Board, but I got barred from there about a year or so back XD


----------



## Durin (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow she's a knockout!


----------



## agouderia (Apr 24, 2015)

This news has been around for weeks by now.

British Channel 4 actually just aired a program on her and her colleagues.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/plus-sized-wars


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 24, 2015)

joswitch said:


> Tess Munster scores a mainstream fashion modelling contract:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/01/28/tess-hollidaty-plus-size-model/
> 
> This probably belongs on Main Board, but I got barred from there about a year or so back XD


Just thought I should mention that it was posted on the main board a couple of weeks back...(didn't know one could get barred from there). But no reason not to post here too  She's beautiful and started an amazing fat positivity movement too.


----------



## joswitch (Apr 25, 2015)

agouderia said:


> This news has been around for weeks by now.
> 
> British Channel 4 actually just aired a program on her and her colleagues.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/plus-sized-wars



Thanks for the heads up - just watched that - surprisingly positive overall!


----------



## balletguy (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting..wow she is very good looking


----------

